# Hara Jerdoni owners?



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

Hara Jerdoni catfish, anyone ever have these before?


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

banjo cat?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I have a bunch of them, what about it? 

They're picky eaters, I don't even know what they eat. I throw in live foods like tubifex and brine and they didn't take it. No algae wafers or frozen bloodworms either. Or at least, I don't see them taking it. I don't understand them at all and they don't really move or swim much. 
Kind of boring but they are cool looking when you actually spot them.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought some from Ebichua recently, and I can't really spot them lol. I just dropped in a cube of frozen bloodworms, and they're searching for some, but I can't tell if they've found any yet.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

i was told that they like to burrow alot


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

there not banjo cats for sure banjo cats get up to 4-5" and are Bunocephalus coracoideus

the hara jerdoni are Erethistes jerdoni and only get 1.5" in length

i read they are shy fish who hide alot

if they wont eat i guess they will starve to death slowly

i have a few coming to me next week and i have alot of different foods i will try, i was told there eating blood worms and sinking pellets.

there from miliac so ill ask him what he feeds them


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

got the 5 little guys today and they look great, neat looking fish for sure and the smallest eyes ive ever seen on a fish


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

heres a few more good pics, there only 1 1/4 inch long, there small but full size.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Any update on these fish? They sound extremely interesting and I was wondering how yours were faring.


----------



## Baddi (Jan 29, 2016)

I am also curious about these fish. Are they good with cherry shrimp? Do they require sand, or will they be ok on Eco Complete?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Baddi said:


> I am also curious about these fish. Are they good with cherry shrimp? Do they require sand, or will they be ok on Eco Complete?


You may have some difficulty with an 8 year old thread!


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, but we can answer, why not ;-)
I have 5 hara jerdoni for 1,5 year. They won't eat adult shrimps, but they're great at snacking on young ones. They're soooo slow and lazy, yet when they see something edible... With enough moss and other cover the colony might grow, but hara will snack on shrimp fry for sure.

Eco complete has to be ruled out. They will get hurt badly. When stressed they will bury themselves under the sand. They can do this for fun too. Eco complete will be really dangerous for them.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

I keep mine in pool filter sand. They love to bury themselves, not often seen, super lazy. Never see them eat and can't really be certain what they enjoy. I've had mine over a year and they seem to be doing fine on a mix of flake, pellet, brine, worms, or shrimp food. I keep mine with ember tetras and a huge colony of cherries. If they do snack on fry, they're not making a dent.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had 3 in a 5.5g for 1 1/2 yrs with ruby tetras and I rarely see them either. I have one piece of planted driftwood that I'll lift when water changing and they are either under that or somewhere in the java fern. Occasionally I'll see them out on the sand when I've fed the tank which gets bug bites, frozen daphnia, cyclops or baby brine shrimp and sometimes flakes.


----------

